

FCC Republicans launch last-ditch effort to sink Net Neutrality plan - anigbrowl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/02/fcc-republicans-launch-last-ditch-effort-to-sink-net-neutrality-plan/

======
paulhauggis
You mean the same plan that will give the government total control of the
Internet as we know it?

Net Neutrality is just the marketing campaign to sell it to the masses.

~~~
paulhauggis
Love the down voting. Get used to the oppression HN. If I see any complaints
about privacy, etc, I will be the first to laugh in your face.

